# Quick Change Tool Post



## tigercat4519 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Hi I want to purchase a quick change tool post and I'm looking at this one on eBay,  was wondering if any of you guys out there have it and what do you think of it. *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOSTAR-AXA-...465380?hash=item419c330c24:g:~O8AAOSwFnFV9jNy

*Thanks*


----------



## tweinke (Dec 1, 2015)

I purchased that exact same set, he shipped quick, quality seems ok. Is it an Aloris or Dorian no but my lathe is not name brand either, I also will never be making parts for the aerospace industry . The improvement in cutting quality was noticeable right away probably due to ease of setting center height.


----------



## tigercat4519 (Dec 1, 2015)

tweinke said:


> I purchased that exact same set, he shipped quick, quality seems ok. Is it an Aloris or Dorian no but my lathe is not name brand either, I also will never be making parts for the aerospace industry . The improvement in cutting quality was noticeable right away probably due to ease of setting center height.


 Thanks I just have a off shore lathe but getting tired of  shimming tools  all the time.


----------



## tcarrington (Dec 1, 2015)

I purchased a similar one from Shars and have been extremely happy.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 1, 2015)

That was my exact issue with the fourway tool post. every time a tool change happened the search for shims took the fun out of the project. oh by the way the two extra holders aren't enough, told my self it would be fine and now realize that with the ease of tool changes more holders set up and ready sure is nice!


----------



## tigercat4519 (Dec 2, 2015)

tweinke said:


> That was my exact issue with the fourway tool post. every time a tool change happened the search for shims took the fun out of the project. oh by the way the two extra holders aren't enough, told my self it would be fine and now realize that with the ease of tool changes more holders set up and ready sure is nice!



Thanks I already ordered it. do you know if the seller sales them separate?  I would get more because after shimming for years I'm sure I will enjoy just snapping that thing in and ready to go.
Thanks again


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, just about all sellers offer individual tool holders for purchase. And they are (pretty much) interchangeable.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 2, 2015)

tweinke said:


> oh by the way the two extra holders aren't enough, told my self it would be fine and now realize that with the ease of tool changes more holders set up and ready sure is nice!


Ain't that the truth! I made this a little while back to hold all the ones I already have, and I'm waiting for the UPS man to show up with 8 more I ordered from Shars.
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/09/19/qctp-holder-rack/


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 2, 2015)

I could use some more as I got 2 when I ordered mine a couple years ago.


----------



## tigercat4519 (Dec 2, 2015)

wawoodman said:


> Yes, just about all sellers offer individual tool holders for purchase. And they are (pretty much) interchangeable.



Thanks will try and get a couple more,


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I bought the wedge style Bostar QCTP, and was very pleased with it.  I would recommend the wedge style over the piston style.  Maybe $10 more, but worth it in the long run.

Sent using Tapatalk from someplace deep inside the garage


----------



## chip maker (Dec 4, 2015)

That E Bay seller is CDCO and yes they do sell the holders and are really inexpensive. If they don't send a cataloge just look up CDCO and you can order right from their site. Don't know why he uses a different name on E bay but I just found this out a short time ago.


----------



## higgite (Dec 4, 2015)

Since this thread is in the practice forum, I have to ask, did you actually order a QCTP or practice order one? 

Tom


----------



## tigercat4519 (Dec 4, 2015)

higgite said:


> Since this thread is in the practice forum, I have to ask, did you actually order a QCTP or practice order one?
> 
> Tom


Hi I ordered the QCTO waiting for it to get shipped.


----------



## tigercat4519 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> Ain't that the truth! I made this a little while back to hold all the ones I already have, and I'm waiting for the UPS man to show up with 8 more I ordered from Shars.
> http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/09/19/qctp-holder-rack/


 
That looks awesome did you make the the holders out of hard wood?


----------

